# Video of steamup At Owls head Maine



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a small group of Live steamers here in Maine during the winter. Our loosly knit group is called the Downeast Steam Railway Guild....Sounds impressive huh?

Last month we were invited to the Owls Head Transportation Museum for a Model Exhibition. We set up two loops of track on six tables for a little steamup.

here is a little video: click here

We had a great time with just a basic setup. We only had one bad derailment onto the floor but the damage was not too bad.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric
Appreciate the video and overview of the meet. Would suggest that given "live steam" forum it would be more attentive there.


----------

